# Dwarf Rat???



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of a Dwarf Rat?? me either.. or at least not till I found this Rat Breeder... Check this out: http://www.freewebs.com/camarattery/mydwafrats.htm
I was amazed to se these Rats... I want one!! cuz then it would be like having a baby Rat forever!!! or at least long enough... you know what I mean.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I've hurd of them before but never seen one. They are so so cute!!! i honestly thought they we're just baby bucks!! lol


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Baby ducks?? yea you lost me there... but they are sooo cute!!!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh my! LMAO They are SO LITTLE! xD


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

bucks is the term for male rats. does are female rats and kittens, kitd, pups and rittens can all be used to describe a baby rat.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I did a Google search for dwarf rats and this is the first link that came up - http://www.skyclyde.com/DwarfRats.html. How cute is Tea Biscuit?! *melts* :lol:


----------



## Shivra (Mar 23, 2007)

We sell Dwarf rats at the Pet Store I work at, they're pretty common!


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Ooops I thought it seid Ducks.. I mis-read it... hehe. Yea they are sooo cute... I cant find them anywere, hmmm?.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Aww! I would love to own one XD


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

And here's another bonus for all you dwarf lovers. A proper genetically bred dwarf rat is born normal sized and then stops growing whereas the regular sized rittens continue like normal. Because of this, they supposedly do not get hormonely based tumours (mammary and pituitary tumour). 

Now if they could only breed them to be extremely resistent to myco we'd all have them


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

Shivra: it depends where you are on the availbilty of dwarfs. where i live any type of rat breeder is rare and i don't know of even one in all of canada that breeds dwarfs. but they are certainly rarer then the average sized rat in any case


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I wonder if they are really pricey? But to be very resistant to cancer I think it's worth it! Get a female and you wouldn't even have to spay her if kept with the same sex and you won't have to worry about tumors!


----------



## Sysolar (Mar 23, 2007)

we thought we had a dwarf rat... turns out it wasnt being fed enough, because its play partner was competitive for food and she eventually died waaah waaah


----------



## Sysolar (Mar 23, 2007)

god, tumors are a pain in the neck it took a lot of vet appointments for them to be taken off my swweetest rat-Ella-she is a dumbo


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I think the my little man is a dwarf he hasn't grown in like a month! he is still so hyper though it makes me think that he is just not growing as fast as my other boys did he is about half the size of my mister sniffles who is only about two months older than little man


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I thought Bastian was a drawf at first cause it took him so long and just a week after I decided he very well might be GROWTH SPURT! All of a sudden I look and was like 'OMG HE'S HUGE NOW!' hehe, Bastian is just a late bloomer.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

It's weird how they grow. Our youngest was as big as our adult female by the time she was 4 months old. We thought she was going to be massive, but she seems to have stopped growing, now. Our eldest grew much more slowly.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> I think the my little man is a dwarf he hasn't grown in like a month! he is still so hyper though it makes me think that he is just not growing as fast as my other boys did he is about half the size of my mister sniffles who is only about two months older than little man


How much does he weigh? Thats very indicative.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i have no idea not much though maybe a little more than half a pound if that he is tiny here is a pic of him he is half the size of our rat mister sniffles who is only a month older than him if that


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

that picture actually makes him look alot bigger than he is LoL


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

He's still fairly young? So he's about 300 grams or a bit less? I would say not dwarf but very tiny. He's adorable. Dwarf rats are carefully bred, and are genetically different.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

he is 8 months old ish i have had him for at least six months and he hasn't grown in about a month and a half he is still very hyper like a ritten but i think that has to do with his cage mates being so old LoL he is the life of the party he is in with two 2 year old rats so he may just look hyper to me i will have him weighed in about a week at the vets office and let you know what it is i am no good at guessing weight and i don't own any kind of scale


----------



## Ikamuni (Feb 11, 2007)

Am I the only one who prefers big rats?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I really love rats of all sizes XD


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I prefer big boys too LoL that is why i only have males LoL


----------

